# Probar módulo RF 433MHz



## jmth (Mar 28, 2014)

Buenas a todos! Hoy me han llegado el módulo receptor y emisor de 433Mz, muy conocido por lo que veo, que compré por internet. La cuestión es que ahora mismo no tengo tiempo para ponerme con el proyecto de PIC y probar si funciona por serie y tal, y quiero comprobar que funciona antes de que se pasen las garantías.

Había pensado en alimentarlo normalmente e introducir una señal de continua o pulsante con 555 a la entrada de datos, y al otro lado un simple LED.

Es una cuestión muy sencilla pero no he visto nada así en el foro que indique que se pueda hacer, y en esto de RF no soy muy ducho 

¿Se podrá hacer así o se quemará?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 28, 2014)

Buenos días.

Para transmitir puedes poner un 555 generando una onda cuadrada, por ejemplo 1Khz TTL

Los Receptores, dependiendo del modelo, suelen tener dos salidas, una TTL y otra analógica.

Para verificar si al Receptor le llegan los datos es suficiente que medias tensión con un Polímetro en la salida TTL, verás como varía la tensión.

Notarás que, incluso, sin transmitir nada, el Receptor está recibiendo señales, eso es consecuencia de utilizar una Frecuencia de "Uso Común" 
Lo de poner un Led  mejor que no lo hagas, si decides a ponerlo, hazlo con una resistencia de un valor muy superior a lo que sería lógico, p.e con una Resistencia de 1K, de esta manera limitarás la corriente entregada por el Receptor, el Led lucirá menos pero servirá para la prueba. Puedes poner un Transitor para el Led

Sal U2


----------



## jmth (Mar 28, 2014)

Gracias, ha funcionado perfectamente a 2Khz, al parecer en mi zona no hay muchas interferencias, apenas se ve que el LED se queda encendido al mínimo con transistor.


----------



## diegorr (Ago 22, 2016)

Hola, tengo una consulta sobre estos módulos de rf. Quería saber si los podría utilizar sin decodificadores. Ej: Con el transmisor enviar una señal constante o pulsante que me permita en el receptor hacer trabajar un transistor cada vez que este reciba esa señal.. Y asi poder encender remotamente algún dispositivo o activar con el transistor algún relé.. Gracias de ante mano


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Sí que podrás, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que esta frecuencia es muy utilizada por cantidad de Tele-Mandos y si no la codificas tu Transistor se estará activando continuamente.

Sal U2


----------



## dark089 (Ago 22, 2016)

podrías usar los Ht12e Y Decodificador Ht12d son facil y rápido las conexiones


----------



## diegorr (Ago 23, 2016)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas y sugerencias, me serán de utilidad a la hora de trabajar con unos módulos con los que quiero hacer algún proyecto


----------



## miguelus (Ago 24, 2016)

Buenos días.

Puedes utilizar el UM3750, este Integrado sirve como Codificador y como Decodificador, también lo puedes encontrar como...

SH3750
MM53200

Ejemplos.

https://www.google.es/search?q=um37...ei=AkC9V_62EsbkUcqZp6gJ#imgrc=N8TELoMcfawMWM:

Sal U2


----------

